# Tightness in right hip



## kittensandkilos (Dec 6, 2016)

Little background behind my squatting. I was squatting in a heeled shoe for a few years and recently switched to a flat shoe to help cut my depth slightly higher and use more of a leverage with my lowbar placement. Recently though I have been having an almost knot like feeling on my right hip after squatting my top sets which is then getting slightly more aggravated with pulling sumo til meet prep. Any extra work I can do to help alleviate that pain and tightness other than stretching and rolling it out? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 6, 2016)

Did you widen your stance when you changed to chucks?


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Did you widen your stance when you changed to chucks?



Slightly, but nothing too exaggerated. It might be an inch or so at the absolute most.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 6, 2016)

Well squatting in flat shoes puts all the load in your hips, ass and hams. Heels transfer lots of it to your quads. Your hips pissed at you. Lots of mob work and flossing and all that shit is all you can do.

I had to narrow my stance and switch to heals about 4 months ago because my hips couldnt take squatting wide anymore.


----------



## Muffy (Dec 6, 2016)

I stretch and roll...and then I stretch and roll some more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

Squat high bar

Stop pulling sumo until you are closer to the meet

Active release therapy 

Deca

Active recovery for the hips 

Passive recovery like boomstick, ex-wife or other smashing tissue work.

Strengthen the area that is ****ed up

That's just off the top of my head without knowing more.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Squat high bar
> 
> Stop pulling sumo until you are closer to the meet
> 
> ...



I have used a lot of these but haven't ever messed with deca. Getting ready to start up my cycle again soon with 500 test c and then 6 weeks out I'll go 300 tren a. When and how would I encorporate the deca?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 6, 2016)

kittensandkilos said:


> I have used a lot of these but haven't ever messed with deca. Getting ready to start up my cycle again soon with 500 test c and then 6 weeks out I'll go 300 tren a. When and how would I encorporate the deca?



Tren or deca...choose one...wisely


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

kittensandkilos said:


> I have used a lot of these but haven't ever messed with deca. Getting ready to start up my cycle again soon with 500 test c and then 6 weeks out I'll go 300 tren a. When and how would I encorporate the deca?



Deca and tren can get kinda gross... you could try 200mg per week but if you start feeling lethargic and shitty drop it.

Really deca is more about joint pain. You have a  muscular issue it sounds like.  I would need to actually see you squat and deadlift to try and figure this out.

Before your next squat day warm up with light split squats and single leg RDL. See if that helps.  You probably are snagged up and missing either internal (most likely) or external rotation of the femur.  These two can help break that loose.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Deca and tren can get kinda gross... you could try 200mg per week but if you start feeling lethargic and shitty drop it.
> 
> Really deca is more about joint pain. You have a  muscular issue it sounds like.  I would need to actually see you squat and deadlift to try and figure this out.
> 
> Before your next squat day warm up with light split squats and single leg RDL. See if that helps.  You probably are snagged up and missing either internal (most likely) or external rotation of the femur.  These two can help break that loose.


I'll definitely be trying this next Monday. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

You need to get a foam roller ASAP and do some rolling then stretching.  Most likely your hip flexors, quads, calves are super tight.  Also putting all the weight on the balls of your feet is bad.  You want it on your heels.  Look this up but you need to strengthen your anterior tibialis to compensate for all the movements you have done dorsilflexed


----------

